# My new Hino Taiwan pics.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Couple of pic of my soon to arrive truly gorgeous Hino Red Wines.

I am also getting the blue Pandas too. Just thought I'd share the pics
with you serious hobbyists out there who appreciate these gorgeous Taiwans.

These are bred in the US so already able to adapt to our water here.
Enjoy.


----------



## PerryW (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nice Anna. Exciting to get quality shrimp. I love nice whites. And shadows one of my personal favorites. Hope they do well for you


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Perry, I am soooo excited about getting some of these high end shrimps in. Just got to figure out where everyone is going to go now.

Here another one of the ones Im getting, this one is a blue shadow hino


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Those are some very nice shrimps, I have some baby BKK and WR that show hino or no entry, just hope they can survive in their tank that has some issue currently.


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

The wine red hino is really nice. I hope one day my mix of shrimp will pop one of these out. 

Wonder if the golden in the background is part of my answer?
Hmmmm.


----------

